# ford transit 190 side windows needed



## 94009 (May 1, 2005)

hi,am new to this,i need to find side windows for my 190 lwb,hightop transit, seem quite hard to come by,am living in brighton so maybe someone knows of some for sale, am trying the usual ebay,breakers etc


----------



## 107008 (Sep 14, 2007)

*side windows*

hi there.

im having the same difficulty trying to get side windows for my fiat ducato conversion. i have sourced a place in Northern Ireland that does sliding horse box windows, but i'm not sure if i need ones with curved glass for my ducato.

do you know if flat glass will work in a curved panel?

you can contact him and see if he can do ones that will fit your transit.

Address
Albert Dowd And Son

27 DerryCarne Rd
Portadown
Armagh
BT62 1PT
UK

T:	02838335471
E:	[email protected]

good luck.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

This is the place I got my replacement sliding window for my tranny
http://www.vehicle-marine.co.uk/
They are based in Birmingham.
They also do a lot of other bits for self build.
The carpet for the walls and upholstery material is very reasonable.


----------

